# Massey 100 series spool valve pipes and ball sockets



## Adam Gillett (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi All,

I have bought an original Massey 100 series twin lever double acting spool valve, similar to this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l44720 However I have not been able to obtain the pipework, or bracketry for it. Since buying this spool I have bought a 135 which also has a spool on it, although the single lever type. I am looking at copying the bracketry and the ball socket type joints from the 135 in order to fit to our 175. While doing this I wondered if anybody else would be interested in the ball sockets, as they are the original mounting solution, and I know of someone else who is looking to get their ball sockets repaired. For those not sure, the ball socket looks like the one in this link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/David-Br...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

if anyone is interested, the more of us who go in, the cheaper it will be. I do not know prices yet, I will get in contact with some machinists once I have an idea of interest.
Many thanks.

Adam


----------

